# My knives, Markin Andrei.



## Andrei

Hi, my name is Andrei and I from Russia.
Greetings to all who have come to my topic, here I want to show some of my works, and I hope you will be interested to see them. My knives can and should even be criticized. This increases my skill level 
This is my last job, which for me was very interesting.
Blade - 230/75 / 3.5mm. Stainless steel sanmai with vanadis10 64HRC center layer
The hilt is stabilized Karelian birch and horn of a buffalo, saya Lao polysander, pin is also made of the horn of water buffalo.






















Compared with my standard nakiri, dlabe 190/55 / 3mm.


----------



## osakajoe

What kind of grind is that? Is the blade a lefty?
What’s with the over grind exposing the core in the middle top?


----------



## Andrei

S- grind.
This is a right handed knife.
Because of the S-shaped geometry of the blade, the central layer was exposed. But the best geometry of the blade can be seen in the photo from the side of the heel of the knife. Today I will make a video of how this blade works.


----------



## Andrei




----------



## osakajoe

I see. I have no experience with grinding an S-grind and haven’t ever used one before. 

Wish I could offer more feedback besides that it looks good. Maybe someone has more experience with those kind of grinds.


----------



## Andrei

Thank.
It is difficult to draw any conclusions from the photo and vedio; I’ve cut this knife for the first time in the video; for me it’s not the usual blade size.


----------



## cheflarge

Andrei said:


> Thank.
> It is difficult to draw any conclusions from the photo and vedio; I’ve cut this knife for the first time in the video; for me it’s not the usual blade size.



Andrei's grinds are amazing!!! [emoji106]


----------



## Migraine

Is that a carrot in the video!? What a beast!

Knife looks awesome too.


----------



## Barmoley

I have a few of Andrei's knives and his grinds are excellent. He also works with a lot of interesting steels, for those of us that are adventurous with steels. Would love to try vanadis 10, 8 and that class of steels.

Andrei is also great to work with.


----------



## Andrei

Vielen Dank für Ihre freundlichen Worte


----------



## merlijny2k

Wow, that is one thin tip! Did you laminate it yourself or have you been so lucky to find a source for laminated stainless besides vg10?


----------



## chinacats

Love it! How much does it weigh? Curious what type steel you use when not stainless?


----------



## Barmoley

Vanadis 10 is not stainless, just the cladding is stainless. Andrei will tell you himself, I am sure, but he uses many different steels. I have his m390, T1 core with stainless cladding, cronidur 30 (also known as LC200N). I've also seen him use niolox, 52100 equivalent, 440c equivelent, REX-121 core with stainless cladding, D6 equivalent core, etc


----------



## cheflarge

I have the same steels (from Andrei) in addition to P9 high speed steel which I just received. Have been anything but disappointed!


----------



## Barmoley

P9/R9 looks interesting from the composition stand point. Half the tungsten of T1/R18 and twice the vanadium, probably a more balanced composition for a gyuto, should be tougher. How hard is it?


----------



## milkbaby

Looks great, that is a really BIG nakiri, almost caidao size.


----------



## cheflarge

Barmoley said:


> P9/R9 looks interesting from the composition stand point. Half the tungsten of T1/R18 and twice the vanadium, probably a more balanced composition for a gyuto, should be tougher. How hard is it?


61. Was really intrigued by "high speed" as in comparison to "Jin"


----------



## DukeHarley

Beautiful work! I like how the core starts to expose in the hollow. Kinda diggin it. 

Jay


----------



## pennman

Andrei is great to work with. I have a couple of his blades and love them. Shipping from Russia can be a pain sometimes.


----------



## Andrei

With postal services of different countries, different unpleasant situations happen, but from my experience, mail of countries
Europe works best of all.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Hi Andre - great to see you posting here! Love my Niolox BTW!

I will definitely 2nd, 3rd or 4th that Andrei is fantastic to work with and F&F is awesome. 

TjA


----------



## _THS_

That nakiri is a hell of a cutter!
Ps. That gotta be the biggest carrot I've seen in my life wft


----------



## Andrei

MontezumaBoy said:


> Hi Andre - great to see you posting here! Love my Niolox BTW!
> 
> I will definitely 2nd, 3rd or 4th that Andrei is fantastic to work with and F&F is awesome.
> 
> TjA


Thank you, I am glad that the knife continues to please you.


----------



## Andrei

_THS_ said:


> That nakiri is a hell of a cutter!
> Ps. That gotta be the biggest carrot I've seen in my life wft


I specifically bought the largest carrot I could find, since from the very beginning it was clear that I would cut a small carrot easily.


----------



## Andrei

Let me share another of my work 
Both of these knives are made for the customer in the same style. Nakiri has a long blade of Niolox 200mm. And S is the inverse geometry of the blade.
Gyuto is made of CPM-S110V steel, and has asymmetric convex geometry. Blade length 220mm.
The arms are made of stainless damascus and stabilized burl walnut.
Enjoy your photo viewing.


----------



## Dhoff

Andrei said:


> Let me share another of my work
> Both of these knives are made for the customer in the same style. Nakiri has a long blade of Niolox 200mm. And S is the inverse geometry of the blade.
> Gyuto is made of CPM-S110V steel, and has asymmetric convex geometry. Blade length 220mm.
> The arms are made of stainless damascus and stabilized burl walnut.
> Enjoy your photo viewing.



That is really really beautiful knives! And handles, that burl sure is a looker.

Mind me asking the length and price-range?

I know prices vary with location etc. But just a hint of what your work costs would be great.


----------



## Andrei

Thank you very much , the price of knives, as you have already noticed, can vary greatly several times, especially when it comes to unique materials. The average price of typical knives is usually $ 300-500.


----------



## driver

Great job!
Congrats to Andrei!


----------



## cheflarge

You WILL NOT find a better knife for the price! Andrei's S grind is second to none. Super great guy to work with.


----------



## Andrei

I will add another interesting work, the customer wanted caidao but he does not like the classic look of this knife. As a result, such a knife was born
Blade - 200 \ 75 \ 3mm. Stainless Sanmai
with a central layer of K390
The handle is a bolster cupronickel and a stabilized burl of amboy 140mm. long.


----------



## Andrei

Gyuto with a central layer of Vanadis23 and stabilized burl walnut. Blade 250 / 58mm. Asymmetric convex.


 


 



 


 


 .


----------



## Dhoff

Dammit Andrei, you make me want those knives so bad. They look awesome and that walnut burl handle is to die for!


----------



## Andrei

Dhoff said:


> Dammit Andrei, you make me want those knives so bad. They look awesome and that walnut burl handle is to die for!


Thank you, I like the nut too


----------



## Geigs

That's gorgeous! Is it available?


----------



## Andrei

Thank you, these knives are no longer available, there are several petti, if you are interested, write in private messages.


----------



## Andrei

I want to share a photo of an interesting knife.
Blade - 260/60 / 4mm. asymmetric convex, stainless damask Sanmai REX121
The handle is 120mm. stabilized burl amboy, stainless damask bolster. Saya -
made from lao polysandra root.


----------



## soigne_west

Very nice Andrei!!


----------



## Andrei

soigne_west said:


> Very nice Andrei!!


Thank you


----------



## Migraine

The way the handle transitions into the blade is extremely cool and well done.


----------



## Andrei

Thank you, this is my standard bolster.


----------



## Dhoff

Then your standard bolster rocks!


----------



## Andrei

Sometimes I make such small knives, and despite their size, they are great helpers.


----------



## Andrei

Another new knife for me, I haven’t done such before.
Stainless steel blade Sanmai T1 260/63 / 4mm. saya from oak, a flower carved from bone.


----------



## inferno

amazing work, all of them!


----------



## Andrei

Thanks


----------



## valdim

Hello Andrey! Very nice knives, indeed. What is the story behind the mosqito brand, would you share with us?


----------



## marc4pt0

That’s a badass looking knife!


----------



## Andrei

With mosquitoes, everything is simple.
When I began to consciously approach the manufacture of kitchen knives (not even suspecting that I would start making money for it), I decided to make a series of knives that would be popular. First, women should have loved these knives, since almost everyone cooks home-made food here, and as a rule the guardian of the family hearth does this. I also tried to make knives as cheap as possible in production and I managed to make two knives from one (standard size in Russia) steel strip, due to which these knives acquired fast and aggressive forms, for which people nicknamed them mosquitoes and I began to apply the image mosquito on this series of knives, and in a short time on their other knives. Then these knives went to an exhibition in Moscow and they were given tests where everyone could cut with these knives, after which the knives received approval from many users.


----------



## Chang

Andrei said:


> Another new knife for me, I haven’t done such before.
> Stainless steel blade Sanmai T1 260/63 / 4mm. saya from oak, a flower carved from bone.


In love with the pin and the blade height!!!


----------



## Andrei

Photo of mosquitoes.
Blades 200/40 / 2.5mm. S-grind
130/30 / 2.5mm. Convex


----------



## Andrei

Another interesting project that I want to share.
I was asked to make two knives, from the same materials, but completely different in style. The first one is cleaver fashionable this season, and the second knife is traditional for the Central Asian peoples Pichoq. Of course I did not make these knives following all the canons and traditions, this is just my vision of these knives.
Blades - stainless Sanmai with a central layer of K390 steel
Cupronickel bolster and synthetic mikarta hilt.
Hope you enjoy the work .


----------



## Andrei




----------



## Stewart122

Wow! Some seriously gorgeous blades and woodwork!


----------



## Dhoff

Gods they look good. And the photos too. What is the background you use?

I thought I'd never like a synthetic handle, but these look awesome with the muted colors.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Dhoff said:


> Gods they look good. And the photos too. What is the background you use?
> 
> I thought I'd never like a synthetic handle, but these look awesome with the muted colors.



Backdrop looks like waxed canvas to me.


----------



## Stewart122

ExistentialHero said:


> Backdrop looks like waxed canvas to me.


Adds drama to the shots


----------



## Andrei

Thank you, the background of the photos is a painted canvas.


----------



## Andrei

I want to share a few more photos of what I think are interesting knives.
Gyuto made of steel K390 65HRC 220/50/3. 3 mm.
Handle; stainless Damascus, African Blakwood, stabilized burl amboina.


----------



## juice

Kickarse thread, Andrei. Gorgeous stuff. (And as a photographer, you've done a great job on the images as well, they're what these knives deserve.)



Andrei said:


> a flower carved from bone


That was especially amazing.


----------



## cheflarge

You all better recognize, Andrei's work is impeccable! Buy one now before you end up on a ump year waiting list..... I have purchased five or six over the last couple years & have been nothing but happy!!!


----------



## Andrei

Thanks


----------



## Andrei

Hey.
A couple of my standard knives again .
M390 in fine heat treatment, stainless damascus and acacia burl. Both knives have convex blade geometry, the knives are thin and light for a crazy cut


----------



## Andrei

Another interesting knife that I could not help but show you here .
Blade - stainless damascus sanmai, with a central layer of evil steel М398 275/57 / the thickness of the spine at the handle is 3.8mm. in the middle 2.2mm. one centimeter from the tip 0.7mm.
The handle is African Blakwood and Mokume in brass and titanium, the pin is also made of titanium and brass.


----------



## Andrei

It seems to me that knives turn out better when I am not burdened with certain frames and the wishes of the customer .


----------



## Geigs

Wow, that's quite the pair. Beautiful knives.


----------



## Dhoff

Lesson learned. When I order one from you, I'll just tell you size and dark wood handle 

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Dhoff

Andrei said:


> Photo of mosquitoes.
> Blades 200/40 / 2.5mm. S-grind
> 130/30 / 2.5mm. Convex



I love these and the history behind them. Could you quote an approximate price for a pair of these?


----------



## Andrei

Greetings to all!
I want to share with you another interesting project.
Blades 370 and 470mm. made of steel ШХ-15 (52100) 60-61HRC
Handles in stainless damascus and stabilized walnut burl.
The box and saya are also made of solid walnut. The box is originally locked with two long pegs.


----------



## Andrei

This knife is not like the rest of my models, because the customer said "make a knife with your own handle and 50 / 200mm blade." That is, I had almost no bounding boxes. This is what it all led to .


----------



## Andrei

A little sujihiki.
Blade - 240 / 40mm. Stainless steel sanmai К390 64HRC.
Handle - African blackwood and Tasmanian blackwood. Cutting edge thickness 0.1mm. The knife is sharpened up to 10000 grit.


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813

Andrei said:


> A little sujihiki.
> Blade - 240 / 40mm. Stainless steel sanmai К390 64HRC.
> Handle - African blackwood and Tasmanian blackwood. Cutting edge thickness 0.1mm. The knife is sharpened up to 10000 grit.


Beautiful work! I’m going to russia in the summer, hopefully my wallet will recover by then


----------



## Andrei

Thank!
If this is your first time going to Russia, then I am sure you will be pleasantly surprised .


----------



## BillHanna

I have no clue what took me so long to go through this thread. Starstruck from the first picture. 2022 Bucket List.

How long is your wait list? Once I’m ready to get on it, I’ll definitely PM.


----------



## Andrei

Thank you, I'm glad you like my knives.
At the moment, the waiting time is 7-8 months.


----------



## Andrei

Knives made of 52100 63HRC steel, blades on knives measuring 215 / 55mm.
Bolsters made of different metals such as copper, brass, cupronickel, stainless damascus, zirconium.
Handled wood, stabilized oak root, stabilized bog oak, beech trellis, stabilized elm burl, African blackwood.


----------



## inferno

is the one with the spots the oak root?


----------



## esoo

love those handles.....almost makes me want to change the handle on my order with you.....


----------



## Andrei

esoo said:


> love those handles.....almost makes me want to change the handle on my order with you.....


I think this is a good idea .


----------



## Andrei

inferno said:


> is the one with the spots the oak root?


Oak root + zirconium, this is the second knife from the top in the first photo


----------



## Dhoff

inferno said:


> is the one with the spots the oak root?



fairly certain that is the elm burl 

@Andrei how much would one of these go for?


----------



## inferno

Andrei said:


> Oak root + zirconium, this is the second knife from the top in the first photo



i see i see. 

the spots reminded me of alder root and salix caprea/goat willow/great sallow root. so i assumed that one was the root.





__





alrot at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com








__





sälgrot at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com


----------



## Andrei

Dhoff said:


> fairly certain that is the elm burl
> 
> @Andrei how much would one of these go for?


Prices are different, due to the materials and the complexity of working with some of them. The price ranges from $ 340-390


----------



## Migraine

Those prices a lot less than I expected.


----------



## Dhoff

Andrei said:


> Prices are different, due to the materials and the complexity of working with some of them. The price ranges from $ 340-390



they are all beautiful but the elm burl really hits a soft spot


----------



## Andrei

Nakiri with S-grind blade geometry.
Blade 180 / 65mm. made of sanmai with a central layer of steel K390 64HRC
Handle made of mammoth ivory in acrylic filling, bolster made of stainless Damascus, knife weight 211g.


----------



## Andrei




----------



## Bodine

Wow, that is some nice work sir!


----------



## Andrei

Just another job
A pair of knives, handles made of mammoth ivory and ironwood.
Blades made of stainless sanmai with a central layer of steel K390 63HRC
Gyuto 240/55 / 4mm convex
Vegetable peeler 90/16 / 1.5mm. convex.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Amazing work Andrei & love the presentation box! Contrast at the cladding line is amazing!


----------



## Woshigeren

Really cool, keep it up!


----------



## Andrei

MontezumaBoy said:


> Amazing work Andrei & love the presentation box! Contrast at the cladding line is amazing!


These boxes will now be standard packaging.


----------



## Andrei

Hello everyone, again a couple of classic boring knives, but the photos turned out to be beautiful and I want to share them.
The steel on the blades is stainless sanmai with a central layer of K390 64HRC steel.
Handles in stabilized birch burl, brass and African blackwood spacers. The size of the blades is gyuto 220 / 50mm. petty 150 / 30mm.


----------



## Andrei

I want to introduce you to another cleaver.
Blade 200/101 / 3mm. ШХ-15/52100 63HRC symmetric convex, cutting edge thickness 15 hundredths of a millimeter.
The handle is made of stabilized oak root and pin. The weight of this knife is 338g.
I love such projects because of their complexity, I have to solve a number of non-standard tasks and I like it, I’m probably crazy .


----------



## Andrei

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Andrei

Gyuto 210 / 50mm. stainless damaskus sanmai, center layer made of steel Rex121 67HRC Cutting edge thickness 0.1mm.
The bolster is made of cupronickel and a stabilized elm burl.


----------



## hukdizzle

Andrei said:


> Gyuto 210 / 50mm. stainless damaskus sanmai, center layer made of steel Rex121 67HRC Cutting edge thickness 0.1mm.
> The bolster is made of cupronickel and a stabilized elm burl.




67HRc? Incredible!


----------



## Andrei

Are you saying that this is a lot ?


----------



## hukdizzle

Andrei said:


> Are you saying that this is a lot ?



Certainly much harder compared to the 60HRC 52100 knife I have from you!  How did you find this steel to work with and sharpen?


----------



## Andrei

There are no problems with sharpening such steel, although I know that there are myths that it is very difficult to sharpen "high-alloy cast iron" such as Rex121, S125V and the like. In fact, anyone who knows how to sharpen their knives on their own can handle the sharpening of such a knife. Yes, such steel has its own nuances in sharpening, it needs to be sharpened about one and a half to two times longer than VG10, also not all natural stones will cope with such steel. The result is an aggressive cut and long edge retention.


----------



## KnightKnightForever

Instagram or shop website?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

KnightKnightForever said:


> Instagram or shop website?


----------



## Andrei

icanhaschzbrgr said:


>



Thank you so much


----------



## xsmx13

icanhaschzbrgr said:


>




Seeing this post, I have to share my experience with this craftsman.

The knife pictured here was a custom order that Mr. Markin did for me. I have to say that the process was awesome, from the discussion of dimensions, selection of materials, discussion of the grind etc., Andrei was nothing but great with communication and I received the knife earlier than expected. The knife is a ШХ-15 (52100 equivalent) gyuto with a slight s-grind and he absolutely nailed it in terms of dimensions, grind and everything I asked for. If that wasn't enough, the banding (which I wasn't expecting based on another knife I have by him with the same steel - from a pass around a couple years back) looks absolutely amazing. I've only done a few test cuts and one meal prep before going out of town on vacation, but I can't say enough how much I love this knife, so much so that the only other knife I have that I would put on par with it is a 260mm Kamon gyuto. 

Mr. Markin, you've definitely gained a repeat customer here.


----------



## Andrei

Thank you, I could not wish for the best praise. It is always pleasant for me to know that I made exactly the knife that a person wanted, I don’t know why this is so important to me. And when customers sell my knife a month after they received it, or they say that they rarely use it, I get upset.


----------



## pleue

Chiming in here,

I bought one of Andrei's nakiris and it's impeccable (finish, grind, heat treat, thoughtfulness). I put an edge on it this past week for the first time and used it all day for veg heavy prep/service on a 20 person event I put on and it was a joy to use. Much appreciate the work and I hope I'll get to give it a good bit of use over the years even though I'm no longer in the restaurant world.


----------



## Barmoley

Andrei said:


> Thank you, I could not wish for the best praise. It is always pleasant for me to know that I made exactly the knife that a person wanted, I don’t know why this is so important to me. And when customers sell my knife a month after they received it, or they say that they rarely use it, I get upset.


Many of us buy too many knives, no reflection on your excellent work if someone sells.


----------



## xsmx13

Andrei said:


> Thank you, I could not wish for the best praise. It is always pleasant for me to know that I made exactly the knife that a person wanted, I don’t know why this is so important to me. And when customers sell my knife a month after they received it, or they say that they rarely use it, I get upset.



My rotation consists of 3 of your gyuto along with the aforementioned 260mm Kamon, a production Kamon (gen 1), a 180mm wanchana S-grind nakiri and a Takeda bunka. The only Markin knife I have that is going anywhere is one I purchased as a gift that I will give my uncle the next time I seem him. 

I have to agree with Barmoley here. I picked up another of your works from BST and the seller had nothing but praise for it, simply noting that they needed to downsize the knife collection (which often seems to be to stay out of trouble with the lady... ). I'm glad they sold it as it's a contrast to the other two ШХ-15 knives and I assure you I've added to the patina substantially and the knife will be pried from my cold dead hands.

Cheers!


----------



## Geigs

I also have had nothing but positive experiences with Andrei's knives, and have had 3 now. First was a buy off BST, second was a custom filleting knife as a gift for my Dad (which Andrei nailed, and even improved on my sketches) and last one was a 52100 gyuto bought from here which is great. Fit and finish is great, the steel is great, and they are just fun to use. I plan to get more


----------



## tostadas

Andrei said:


> Hello everyone, again a couple of classic boring knives, but the photos turned out to be beautiful and I want to share them.
> The steel on the blades is stainless sanmai with a central layer of K390 64HRC steel.
> Handles in stabilized birch burl, brass and African blackwood spacers. The size of the blades is gyuto 220 / 50mm. petty 150 / 30mm.


Wow I love these. Do you coat your handles with anything to finish them, or just sanding?


----------



## Andrei

tostadas said:


> Wow I love these. Do you coat your handles with anything to finish them, or just sanding?


Thank you, I grind the handle to 2000-2500grit and then coat it with tung oil. Except for wood that does not need oiling, such as African blackwood, Ironwood and the like, as well as stabilized wood. After the oil has polymerized, I cover the handle with several layers of shellac, I like this natural varnish, although it rinses off after a while. For those who do not like varnish, it is enough to wipe the handle with alcohol, and for those who like such a coating, it is very easy to update it and keep the handle in perfect condition at all times.


----------



## Andrei

Made two petty, which I like for their simplicity.
Steel - stainless sanmai with a central layer of K390 64HRC
1. Blade 125 / 29mm. and a stable elm burl.
2. Blade 145 / 33mm. and stabilized burl maple.


----------



## Andrei

Again petty, there will be a lot of them this fall .
The blade is made of damaskus sanmai with a central layer of REX121 67HRC steel, blade size 165 / 39mm. Blade geometry symmetrical convex.
The handle is made of interesting Mokume, titanium is in a brass matrix, African blackwood.
Saya are also made from African blackwood, brass pin.


----------



## mise_en_place

Andrei said:


>



This is my knife! It took a while to show up in the mail but I am extremely happy with it. Andrei did everything I asked and I love the 52100 analog (I have another knife from Andrei in this steel). 

I gave him a choice of cleaver profiles and I'm glad he went with this. Really easy to push cut with first or final third of the knife, as well as use the middle third-- bellies not too big. Balance is also on point. 

Thanks, Andrei!


----------



## Knivperson

Andrei said:


> Gyuto 210 / 50mm. stainless damaskus sanmai, center layer made of steel Rex121 67HRC Cutting edge thickness 0.1mm.
> The bolster is made of cupronickel and a stabilized elm burl.



Very nice distal taper, Mr. Markin. Good job.


----------



## Knivperson

mise_en_place said:


> This is my knife! It took a while to show up in the mail but I am extremely happy with it. Andrei did everything I asked and I love the 52100 analog (I have another knife from Andrei in this steel).
> 
> I gave him a choice of cleaver profiles and I'm glad he went with this. Really easy to push cut with first or final third of the knife, as well as use the middle third-- bellies not too big. Balance is also on point.
> 
> Thanks, Andrei!


Would love to see this in action. Can you put up a video?


----------



## mise_en_place

Knivperson said:


> Would love to see this in action. Can you put up a video?



No promises but I'll try


----------



## Jaeger

Andrei said:


> Hello everyone, again a couple of classic boring knives, but the photos turned out to be beautiful and I want to share them.
> The steel on the blades is stainless sanmai with a central layer of K390 64HRC steel.
> Handles in stabilized birch burl, brass and African blackwood spacers. The size of the blades is gyuto 220 / 50mm. petty 150 / 30mm.




They look amazing Andrei! 
Brilliant work


----------



## Andrei

М390 63HRC +cryo
Blade - 230/50mm.
Handle- stabilized maple burl, bolster SS damask.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Andrei said:


> М390 63HRC +cryo
> Blade - 230/50mm.
> Handle- stabilized maple burl, bolster SS damask.


What‘s the weight? Is it available? What’s the price?


----------



## Andrei

daddy yo yo said:


> What‘s the weight? Is it available? What’s the price?


Sorry, but this knife was made to order, I will write to you about the cost in personal communication.


----------



## Barmoley

I like how the profile looks on this one. The handle looks nice too.


----------



## Andrei

One of the last works.
Gyuto 240/50 / 4mm.
Petty 150/33 / 4mm.
Vegetable peeler 80/17 / 1.5mm.
These three knives are made of stainless sanmai K390 64HRC.
I know that the fillet knife does not fit into the overall design, but the customer wanted just such a set. The steel on this knife is Elmax 200/22 / 2mm.
The geometry of all convex blades with a pronounced distal taper.
Handles made of African blackwood, stabilized birch burl, bolster and brass spacers.
The stand is made of oak and bog oak.


----------



## Andrei

This gyuto has a tree of such excellent quality that I did not want to saw it and connect it with another tree, it seems to me that the handle looks more laconic.
Blade stainless sanmai with a central layer of steel K390 64HRC 240/55 / 4.5mm. symmetrical convex.
handle length 140mm snakewood.


----------



## Bico Doce

Andrei said:


> Blade stainless sanmai with a central layer of steel K390 64HRC 240/55 / 4.5mm. symmetrical convex.
> handle length 140mm snakewood.


Absolutely gorgeous, amazing work per usual. And I believe this one is mine, I was excited before but now after seeing these pictures, it is going to be tough waiting for this to deliver!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Andrei said:


> This gyuto has a tree of such excellent quality that I did not want to saw it and connect it with another tree, it seems to me that the handle looks more laconic.
> Blade stainless sanmai with a central layer of steel K390 64HRC 240/55 / 4.5mm. symmetrical convex.
> handle length 140mm snakewood.


Is it available? If so, please PM!


----------



## Bico Doce

daddy yo yo said:


> Is it available? If so, please PM!


I will PM you with pics once it arrives at my place


----------



## daddy yo yo

This knife is absolutely gorgeous! I am after a Markin, so, if it’s not your cup of tea (don’t expect it though), let me know.


----------



## Bico Doce

daddy yo yo said:


> This knife is absolutely gorgeous! I am after a Markin, so, if it’s not your cup of tea (don’t expect it though), let me know.


I told Andrey to make a knife that he would like and he produced this gem! Absolutely worth the wait (only 4 months)!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Bico Doce said:


> I will PM you with pics once it arrives at my place



Congrats to you. That is a beautiful knife in a great steel.


----------



## Jaeger

Awesome work Andrey! Absolutely amazing. Do you have a source of K390 San Mai?
Ask for a friend

Cheers Fabian


----------



## ikarus

superb work. that snakewood looks awesome.


----------



## Andrei

Hello everyone! 
I want to show one more knife, it is a little different from my other knives, so this project took much more time and effort, in a word, everything I love .
And so, a gyuto blade from sanmai, lined with stainless Damascus with a central layer of REX121 67HRC steel. 240/57 / 4mm. The geometry of the blade is symmetrical convex, pronounced distal cone (otherwise, as always ).
Handle length 140mm. stainless Damascus bolster, stabilized mammoth tooth spacer, stabilized Mongolian oak.


----------



## esoo

Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## sansho

super cool


----------



## Jaeger

Great one Andrei as ever


----------



## Barmoley

Just beautiful and the tapered handle looks very comfortable.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Does anyone else see it as I do that Andrei‘s work is currently going a major step up? I mean, his knives have been great before but these recent works are absolutely stunning!


----------



## xsmx13

daddy yo yo said:


> Does anyone else see it as I do that Andrei‘s work is currently going a major step up? I mean, his knives have been great before but these recent works are absolutely stunning!


I agree that some of these recent postings seem to take it up a notch visually, but all 6 of the Markin knives I have are impeccable work. I feel like those with more subdued handle materials you have to see up close to really appreciate. When you merge his blades with high grade burls and mokume or other exotic materials, they're nothing short of stunning.


----------



## Andrei

Thank you all for the kind words.



xsmx13 said:


> I agree that some of these recent postings seem to take it up a notch visually, but all 6 of the Markin knives I have are impeccable work. I feel like those with more subdued handle materials you have to see up close to really appreciate. When you merge his blades with high grade burls and mokume or other exotic materials, they're nothing short of stunning.


 I didn’t know that you have so many of my works


----------



## xsmx13

Andrei said:


> Thank you all for the kind words.
> 
> 
> I didn’t know that you have so many of my works


I snag almost any that I can that show up on BST, but I think it's time for me to get on your list again!


----------



## Andrei

Petty is almost identical, blades are 150/33 / 3.8mm.
1. Corrosion-proof sanmai with a central layer of K390 64HRC steel.
2. Corrosion-resistant sanmai with damascus facing, with a central layer of REX121 67HRC steel
The materials of the hilts and sheaths are saya, bog oak as black as a corvus wing and boxwood as hard as bone.
Working with bog oak is very pleasant, maybe it's an illusion because you know that there is a whole story behind this piece of wood, maybe this tree grew in the days of the kings, and maybe even earlier.


----------



## Migraine

Holy sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Andrei

This knife is not my style, but I always like to try new things .
The blade is made of stainless sanmai damask with a central layer of Vanadis10 steel, blade size 220/53 / 4.5mm.
The handle is made of stabilized mammoth ivory and stainless damascus bolster. Convex blade geometry.


----------



## Andrei

Gyuto 223/50mm. Vanax37 62HRC + cryo
Stabilized bog oak and mokume handle.
This is the first time I put such a pin with a logo on this knife, and I like how it looks .


----------



## Delat

That logo pin is straight up awesome.


----------



## Bico Doce

@Andrei could you share more about those knives you posted on your instagram, the ones that are intended to be budget friendly?


----------



## Andrei

These are knives made of simple materials, but at the same time they are full-fledged, functional gyuto that have good heat treatment steel analog 52100 63HRC, convex blade geometry, blade size 220-235 / 50-60mm.
The handles are made of holm oak, acacia, padouk and some white acrylic with stabilized mammoth tusk.


----------



## Bico Doce

Stunning work as always! Will knives like these be made available on a recurring bases?


----------



## Andrei

Bico Doce said:


> Stunning work as always! Will knives like these be made available on a recurring bases?


I will try to maintain the presence of such knives all the time, but I can’t say that I have enough time for everything


----------



## xsmx13

@Andrei Is the $200.00 price tag that @mycartoontv posted on your Instagram accurate?


----------



## Andrei

We will not be blocked if we discuss prices in this thread, the forum is so harsh that I'm afraid to say an extra word ?
The price is slightly higher and starts at $240. Having made several of these knives, I want to understand whether such knives are needed and whether they will be popular.


----------



## Bico Doce

At that price, I think they will be very popular. Very hard to find another knife that can beat that price and performance!


----------



## xsmx13

I purchased one of your knives with a similar construction from BST that is a 230mm with 60mm heel height in the 52100 equivalent and what I believe is a blackwood handle. I paid more than this price, which I though was a stupid good deal for it. If these are starting at $240.00, this is in my opinion one of the best deals I've seen on a knife.


----------



## Delat

I actually prefer the more rustic look of this line. Sent you a PM.


----------



## Delat

Just scored the 2nd from the bottom. Crazy good pricing on these for monosteels. Thanks Andrei, looking forward to trying my first knife in 52100!


----------



## xsmx13

Delat said:


> Just scored the 2nd from the bottom. Crazy good pricing on these for monosteels. Thanks Andrei, looking forward to trying my first knife in 52100!
> 
> View attachment 164842


The profile on that one and the one above it caught my eye. Take that bad boy to a nice piece of tuna or a side of beef for the awesome blue and purple start to the patina. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## matchplay18

Your work has such taste and presence.


----------



## Jaeger

52100 is an awesome steel imho. My favorite high carbon mono for kitchen knives and outdoor knives as well. Easy to maintain and pretty tough too. Stunning work from Andrei as ever!


----------



## Andrei

Thank you all for your enthusiastic participation, but all
budget gyuto have already been sold. I confess I did not think that it would cause such a lively interest. If anyone has any questions I will gladly answer them.
Instagram @matk38
whatsapp +7951557twenty66


----------



## Dhoff

Bet ya a 200-220mm batch would dissapear just as fast


----------



## Delat

Andrei said:


> Thank you all for your enthusiastic participation, but all
> budget gyuto have already been sold. I confess I did not think that it would cause such a lively interest. If anyone has any questions I will gladly answer them.
> Instagram @matk38
> whatsapp +7951557twenty66



Are differences versus your regular knives cosmetic only - bolster, handles and overall level of finish? Is it fair to assume cutting performance will be the same as your regular knives, or are there differences with the grind?


----------



## Andrei

There are slight differences, the cutting edge is slightly thicker than usual. Also on these knives are the usual symmetrical convex, custom-made knives are usually made for right-handed or left-handed people and there is a slightly different geometry. The finish is also rougher, but this does not apply to the spine or rounded heel, even a budget option should be comfortable!


----------



## tostadas

They look great Andrei


----------



## Andrei

Vanax37, bog oak and pin.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Andrei said:


> Vanax37, bog oak and pin.


I really LOVE the pin!!!


----------



## Dhoff

Hell yea,

Massdrop Andrei would be great!


----------



## matchplay18

YOUR DIALED IN !!!!!


----------



## Andrei

Bunka 200/50mm. convex, S.S. sanmai damaskus Rex121 67HRC.
The handle is made of stabilized burl Japanese maple, the bolster is made of stainless Damascus. Saya in oak.


----------



## Jaeger

Damn, That's so sexy


----------



## Andrei

Hi all! I want to show an ordinary knife, but for me it was a difficult job.
Deba blade 200/60/8.5mm. steel 52100 63HRC. The handle is made of stabilized grenadyl elm burl and mosquito pin .


 



 загрузить фото на форум


----------



## LostHighway

Beautiful knives. Great to so see that you're still posting. Given the current political situation I was not so sure.


----------



## Andrei

Thank you very much .
In connection with recent events, there were some difficulties, but nothing serious.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Andrei said:


> Hi all! I want to show an ordinary knife, but for me it was a difficult job.
> Deba blade 200/60/8.5mm. steel 52100 63HRC. The handle is made of stabilized grenadyl elm burl and mosquito pin .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> загрузить фото на форум



grinding an ura is never an easy job, well done


----------



## daddy yo yo

Once again, a beautiful knife and a gorgeous handle!! Fantastic work, Andrei!


----------



## Chopper88

Your work is always so clean 

Everything you post is a pleasure to look at, regardless whether I like the blade profile, handle shape and material or not, it always oozes craftsmanship!


----------



## Sdo

It looks great Andrei.

I take the chance to really vouch Andrei's work. I have received a Gyuto in 52100 steel and a small parer in M390 steel.

Firstly, Andrei is a very easy person to work with and very professional. Timelines were more than accomplished and shipping was fine with no issues at all.

Specs -

Gyuto:

220mm lenght
49/50mm at heel
186Gr

Parer - 90mm lenght

First impressions - Please note I am just a simple homecook 

Both knives are very well made and F&F is very high level. Handles are beautiful and smooth ( not a surprise ). A true joy to look at and feel.
Blade is aesthetically beautiful. Color and the scratches are just unique and gorgeous. Steel feels really smooth and balance point is near the mosquito. Sharpness OOTB is one of the best I have experienced probably on par with Kamon. I cannot compare with the Kipp as it was bought second hand.

Now, with over 2 months of use I can say that Andrei's gyuto sits there with the best performers I have ( ex. Kipp, Kamon, Spare or Toyama ). I am surprised. I mean, I was expecting something good but it exceeded by far my expectations performance wise. I find myself grabbing the Gyuto very often. It just works so good with everything ( slicing, chopping, rocking ). Perfect balance, feel in hand and top performance. Food release is also above average.

Paring knife is very good for what it is meant to be. Feels very comfortable on hand and has no sharp corners.

Can't tell about sharpening because it is still ultra sharp. Will comment on that once the time comes

Very happy with Andrei's knives and all the process since day 1. Would definitely buy again and can only praise Andrei's work. These will stay with me!

You can see some photos ( very poor ones ) on the "Knew knife" thread if interested.

As a side note, I only hope that Andrei's work doesn't get much affected due to the current situation.

Thank you, Andrei.


----------



## Andrei

Many thanks to everyone for the support, in the future with the acquisition of new experience I will make the debu better.


----------



## Andrei

Sdo said:


> Paring knife is very good for what it is meant to be. Feels very comfortable on hand and has no sharp corners.


Thank you for the detailed review, feedback is very important to me, it is the feedback from the users of my knives that help me improve my knives.
I forgot to mention that a paring knife (2000grit) is worse sharpened than a gyuto (8000-10000grit), this is done intentionally, because when peeling vegetables and other fine work with a knife, the thumb often touches the cutting edge and is easily injured in this way.


----------



## matchplay18

Andrei said:


> Thank you for the detailed review, feedback is very important to me, it is the feedback from the users of my knives that help me improve my knives.
> I forgot to mention that a paring knife (2000grit) is worse sharpened than a gyuto (8000-10000grit), this is done intentionally, because when peeling vegetables and other fine work with a knife, the thumb often touches the cutting edge and is easily injured in this way.


Andrei hope your doing well .I am not giving up on you . Looking forward to your knives. Have you figured any other possible way to recieve Payment Other than PayPal
Thanks Randy


----------



## Andrei

Thanks Randy .
Right now we are checking with the customer one of the payment methods through a bank that is not under sanctions.


----------



## Sdo

Andrei said:


> Thank you for the detailed review, feedback is very important to me, it is the feedback from the users of my knives that help me improve my knives.
> I forgot to mention that a paring knife (2000grit) is worse sharpened than a gyuto (8000-10000grit), this is done intentionally, because when peeling vegetables and other fine work with a knife, the thumb often touches the cutting edge and is easily injured in this way.


Makes much sense Andrei. Still it is sharp enough  In a paring knife comfort in hand is key and this one is ultra confy. Very happy with it.

Cheers.


----------



## Andrei

2 Gyuto, RWL-34 62HRC


----------



## Andrei

Standard paring knives.
Blade 95/17mm.
The handles are made of Ironwood and Grenadyl.


----------



## Andrei

Two knives made of simple materials, but they still have something .
Steel ШХ-15 63HRC analogue 52100, the handle is made of acacia.


----------



## daddy yo yo

I can highly recommend that combination of steel and wood, have one of the budget knives. Alloy banding in my blade is out of this world!


----------



## Andrei

Hello everyone!
I have been thinking about making such a knife for a long time, and fortunately for me, one of my customers approved my idea .
This knife is not quite ordinary; professional chefs used such knives back in Tsarist Russia.
Blade 52100 63HRC 300/60/7mm. cutting edge thickness variable 0.1-0.3mm. thicker cutting edge on the heel of the blade for rougher work. A third of the knife from the tip is moderately flexible with a thin spine, the rest of the blade is rigid with a pronounced distal cone.


----------



## sansho

that's a really cool one.

how is the shipping situation right now? is it generally possible to ship to usa? just curious.


----------



## coco

Andrei, your works are stunning! How can i acquire one of these?


----------



## Andrei




----------



## Andrei

Thanks !
Almost nothing has changed with delivery to the USA, delivery times have increased by 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Andrei

coco said:


> Andrei, your works are stunning! How can i acquire one of these?


Just write to me here on the forum or whatsapp+79515572066


----------



## Andrei

I have never done anything like this, but as they say, there is always a first time.
Knife and fork for lovers of a juicy piece of meat.


----------



## Andrei

Set of two knives, petty and chef. Brass and stabilized apple tree on the handle. The tree turned out to be especially remarkable, it is translucent in some areas, very reminiscent of Arkansas stone.


----------



## Andrei

I almost forgot , the blades are made of sanmai stainless Damascus with a central layer of Vanadis8


----------



## brimmergj

Beautiful knives. The wood on the handles is gorgeous


----------

